# I love chocolate!



## dOttY (Nov 29, 2011)

Have been a bit quiet lately, so I thought I'd post a pic of a recent soap.

It's plain, but oh boy, it smells divine!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 29, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the colour ... I love brown soap!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 29, 2011)

That looks lovely Dotty. Which chockie FO did you use (if you don't mind saying)? I have made one chockie soap over a year ago and the scent is still holding but silly me used a Big Tree clear out fragrance so can't get any more.


----------



## dOttY (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Ladies 


It's NCS's Choc Fudge.  Smells yuck OOTB, but once soaped, oh lala!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 29, 2011)

So beautiful and creamy!  I bet it would easily be mistaken for fudge....yummy...


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 29, 2011)

My fav chocolate FO is Italian spiced chocolate ... lasts and lasts and lasts.


----------



## dOttY (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> My fav chocolate FO is Italian spiced chocolate ... lasts and lasts and lasts.



I have some Italian Spiced Chocky, I think it's BB from A.S.S


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for that. Both sound yummy.  :wink:


----------



## NurturedBellyDoula (Nov 29, 2011)

ohh wow it looks so good I want to eat it..


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like chocolate!


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Nov 29, 2011)

oh MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM that sure looks good!


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 30, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## judymoody (Nov 30, 2011)

Yum, I want to take a bit out of it!  So pretty.


----------



## mavalia (Nov 30, 2011)

This is so beautiful! How did you get the tops to look like that?


----------



## trishwosere (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG that looks heavenly...makes you want to just take a bite


----------



## dOttY (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's kind words 



Mavalia, one of the fellow soapers on this forum did a tutorial on YouTube:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBwBeXafR-o&list=FLZaGqkKk1IKRg4iGywJvnJw&index=14&feature=plpp_video"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBwBeXaf ... plpp_video[/ame]

To get the peaked tops, you have to pour at a thicker trace and prevent gel from happening.   Hope this helps?


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 30, 2011)

Fantastic!  Those look so good.  I was going to cut down on chocolate for my complexion but it's no use.    I see soaps like that and I want it.  And I want to make chocolate soap, too!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful soap, sometimes simple is just perfect.  It looks good enough to eat, lol!


----------



## saltydog (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful and luscious looking! What a lovely gift for all your chocolate lovers!!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2011)

yum I love it. It looks perfect and I can just imagine the amazing smell...


----------



## Nikita Gould (Dec 14, 2011)

*Chocolate soap*

Wow, at first sight I honestly thought It was a chocolate bar. I thought it was that good old chocolate with nougats. Very interesting and creative indeed.


----------



## Nikita Gould (Dec 16, 2011)

You might want to visit our site http://www.primalchocolateblog.com


----------



## dcornett (Dec 16, 2011)

MMMmmmmm, yummy looking soap!!!!


----------

